# God and Goddesses



## grimrose (Oct 20, 2012)

So here is my challenge to you other posters.... I need a set or different sets of gods and goddesses. No i do not want that greek and roman bs. I want something that was real for some set of people at one point. Here is an idea of what the story is about: A couple(the main god and goddess in question) recently give birth and for a reason i have not created yet they are banished too be owls as guardians in the forest that gives life to all other forest. The book is basically about their daughter saving them. The daughter whom they end up sending to the mortal world for fear of danger, doesn't know she is a goddess.


----------



## grimrose (Oct 20, 2012)

I already have some...let me know what you think? Ixchel and Hunahpu both mayan......Shapsu or Shapash both the same just different names and they come from the Canaanites


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 21, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with making up your own set. 

If you don't like greek and roman you might find some inspiration in the Celtic.

CELTIC GODS AND GODDESSES

The above might help.

Most Celtic deities were much less formal than the Roman and Greek.


----------

